# absorbency vs. detail



## tobylou (Jun 25, 2013)

I really like the smoothness and lack of texture of the hotpress paper that I have, Fabriano 300lb I think. However, I also like to work wet in wet, and I find the quick absorption of the moisture leaves me with a lot of hard edges.
I've heard that cold press has more sizing and thus its easier to work wet in wet, but I just hate having the rough texture and inability to add small details afterwards.

This is my website to get an idea of my work, www.tobinlouisereimer.com


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello tobylou! Welcome to Artist Forum.

I should say right away I don't have any answer for your query, but I did want to drop in and commend you for your splendid artwork! From children's books to museums to coffee tables and animation studios, I anticipate seeing your work get around, so as long as you keep it up!

P.s. I do have to give you a finger wagging for that painting of the three ladies with their backs turned to the viewer in the water: at the very least, the lady on the right could have had some pink in her broken reflection as she was the most immersed and her bikini slightly dips into the water.

Crit concluded. Hopefully one of our wonderful painters on this site will offer some real help with your question!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

When I use watercolors to paint...I like and use the hot press illustration board I ...although I have never found that to be the case for me with the illustration board, I do use paper sometimes and when I do I soak the paper and then tape it off to dry and it does not soak into the paper like normal. Also, I use primed canvas more often than not for most all wet painting mediums, watercolor, oils and acrylic.


----------

